# Saturday's cheese smoke



## walking dude (Jan 14, 2008)

i did string cheese again........plus, took the 1 pound block of mozz. cheese i did last weekend, and sliced it up to smoke........for deep fat fried cheese stiks

mozz cheese stiks sliced up








also put on a retail summer sausage ........took it outta the cryopac (duh).......pin pricked it so the smoke could enter better.......got that idea here.......somewhere

and smoked for bout 2-2.5 hours







all smoked.........cheese on the left is the string.......in the middle mozz........and the sausage...........







getting this smoking cheese down..........specially slicing it up.....better smoke flavor.........but you better REALLY like smoked cheese, cause it IS smoky


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dude, what temp were you smokin' the cheese? Also, what type of wood did you use? I'm very interested in this process, hopefully I'll learn something from you!


----------



## ron50 (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks good WD. Nice combo the sausage and the smoked cheese.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 14, 2008)

temps started out......in the low 40's......cause it so cold outside......outside temps running high 20's to lower 30's.........i use just enuff briquetts, to smolder the wood.........but i fought it all day.......ended up smoking @80........i just use 3-4 briquettes.........not alot......smoked with a combo of hickory and apple..........but last week smoke in od temps of 9*

thankx ron.......when i know i am going to be doing a cold smoke.....i like to take any sausage.........in this case the summer.......pinpricked the casing to allow more smoke to penetrate...........and smoke along with the cheese..........

getting a handle on it, using charchol........if i had a gosm or other propane unit, would make it alot easier.......but like the added flavor of the charchol..........even WITH binders........lolol


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2008)

Man that is some great looking cheese... I just finished the last of my swiss with some salami I made.  Time to do some more...


----------



## walking dude (Jan 14, 2008)

long shot.........googled you sig line..........just curious.....what is العربيه ?


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2008)

It is rather politically incorect.  العربيه = infidel in arabic


----------



## gramason (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks good Dude.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Jan 14, 2008)

The cheese looks good, Dude!

If you keep this up, you're gonna need one smoker that is dedicated to cold smoking!


----------



## kookie (Jan 14, 2008)

Good looking cheese. Just curious does anyone on here make their own cheese or does everyone use store bought cheese? Just wondering, I know we have alot of DIY'ers on here and a few homebrewer's. I guess I came see it would be natural to have a few cheesemakers here too. See your cheese WD got me wondering.

Kookie


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 14, 2008)

Good looking cheese Dude. I am still wanting to do some myself. Maybe soon.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks great Deud!


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice job WD! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Here's another idea you can use for smoking your cheese if you are fighting temps with the charcoal. I use a hot plate from Wally's which I put in an old gas grill. It works good and you can get a ton of cheese in there if you want to vac pac and save for future (summer time).

Thanks for sharing again buster


----------

